# Announcing Pandora



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pandora has kidded a single _very_ stocky buckling. He will be a nice pinkish cream color when grown most likely. This boy would make someone a very nice pack boy. He is going to be huge, with tiny elf ears, and excellent structure...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a cutie! Congrats


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Taco is up jumping around everywhere today. He badly wants to go out and play with the other kids already. I'll move them in with the community in a week or so as the other kids are much bigger than he is. His mom is feeding him well on her own now and needs milked out a bit. He impressed well and comes running to play with the people.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice  Glad he is people friendly.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Jill , gotta love those ears


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

What do you do to impress your goats? Is this like imprinting foals?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's really cute. And looks huge!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice looking boy Jill


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It is a lot like imprinting foals. I am there when they are born and do the cleaning up. I make sure that I am the first thing they see and touch every part of them gently. The first 2 days I go out every 3 hours, tie mom by her hay and scratch, love, and pet the kids for 15 minutes or until they start losing interest (you want to leave while they still want you there). By this time, they usually will come running to play with you but, I make sure that every kid gets 10 minutes twice a day of undivided people playtime. 
Disbudding is a hard time so, after doing that I go back to individual attention every 3 hours for a couple days. 


I really need to get a picture that shows his true color, he really is pink right now.


----------

